
Flat Developer Google Chrome Console Theme - jbrooksuk
https://github.com/jbrooksuk/FlatDeveloperConsole
======
monkey_slap
Just looking at the screenshot compared to my Chrome inspector, what is the
difference? I see some changes in the element tree, but nothing huge. Am I
missing something obvious?

------
gencat
Could you provide a screenshot? I don't have Chrome on my work computer, but
I'm interested in seeing how it looks.

~~~
adduc
Hastily done comparison screenshot:
[http://i.imgur.com/OKwf2cG.png](http://i.imgur.com/OKwf2cG.png)

~~~
fomb
I can't see anything other than some different font colors and a little more
line height...

~~~
jbrooksuk
The font family itself is also different, it first tries Source Code Pro.

As an extra, editing JavaScript inside the console is also highlighted to
match.

------
cheald
I'm a big fan of Zero Dark Matrix: [https://github.com/mauricecruz/chrome-
devtools-zerodarkmatri...](https://github.com/mauricecruz/chrome-devtools-
zerodarkmatrix-theme)

------
dakridge
Anyone know where the custom.css stylesheet is located on a mac?

~~~
timdorr
~/Library/Application\ Support/Google/Chrome/Default/User\
StyleSheets/Custom.css

~~~
jbrooksuk
Thanks, I'll add it to the README now.

